#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  free festival almere

## darco

Even iets anders dan anders, doe normaal gezien geen dj toestanden, maar hier toch een beetje een collega gaan helpen.

Heb hier geholpen met de op- & afbouw van het geluid en ook een klein beetje het licht en wat trusstoestanden voor het plaatsen van banners en vooral veel rondgereden voor het vervoer van het materiaal.

Normaal gezien tijdens het festival babysitter van dienst voor 1 van de podia, maar had op zaterdagavond nog werk in België, was dus het grootste deel van de zaterdag en zondag afwezig op het event.

materiaallijstje, voor wat ik me nog herinner:

geluid

Apogee 3x3 als topkasten
Synco 18 inch subjes
RH's sr5 en sr7 als monitor voor dj's & mc's
cdj 1000'
djm 800's
technics sl-1210
Midas venice
Soundcraft K2
Wireless Sennheiser setjes
versterkerracks met o.a. Crest

licht

High end studio color's
High end studio spot's
sixbarren par64 1000watt
sunstrips
losse par 64
jem zr33
atomic strobes
pearl lichttafels

en waarschijnlijk nog een zooi andere dingen die ik nu zo direct niet weet boven te halen.

MySpace

----------


## DJ-Jan

Account nodig om de foto's te zien..

----------


## darco

meer foto's vind je ook hier:

Art of Dance

partyflock foto's van Free Festival

of op youtube

YouTube - free festival almere 2010

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ben jij de volg-spotter?
YouTube - Free Festival 2010 - Hardstyle - Kerel klimt omhoog  :Big Grin: 

Wat ik heb gehoord was het geluid allemaal dik in orde, foto's zien er ook goed uit.

----------


## darco

Heb het verhaal van de beklimming gehoord van de collega's, was echter zelf terug naar België om hier showtje te draaien, heb van het festival zelf slechts enkele uren zelf meegemaakt.

----------


## rinus bakker

Er lijkt me toch wat mis met de organisatie van dit soort feesten, als ze niet in staat zijn om dit soort dingen te kunnen voorzien en dan ook te voorkomen. 
Menig party of fuif heeft zijn truss-masten beter en hoger _ingepakt en afgeschermd_.

Haal 10.000 - 1.500.000 mensen bij elkaar die daar een soort van "roes van vrijheid" ondergaan. 
(In dit geval bijv. van ongelimiteerde 'herrie', wat thuis, op school en op het werk allemaal niet mag. En er zal ook wel wat gedronken, gerookt, gesnoven of geslikt worden.)  
Dan is er een gerede kans op onverantwoorde, gekke of gevaarlijke dingen.

----------


## s142918

En als je 't dan toch doet... doe 't dan goed... YouTube - Drunk man climbs crane at Museumplein Amsterdam

----------


## btvmaarten

Voorgaande jaren was het wel beter geregeld omtrend het afdoeken/beschermen van deze tent poten, begrijp dat er op verschillende dingen flink bezuinigd was, zoals elk festival dat op dit moment doet! mischien was dit ook weg bezuinigt?

foutje bedankt. :Confused:

----------


## Brulkikker

> Even iets anders dan anders, doe normaal gezien geen dj toestanden, maar hier toch een beetje een collega gaan helpen.
> 
> Heb hier geholpen met de op- & afbouw van het geluid en ook een klein beetje het licht en wat trusstoestanden voor het plaatsen van banners en vooral veel rondgereden voor het vervoer van het materiaal.
> 
> Normaal gezien tijdens het festival babysitter van dienst voor 1 van de podia, maar had op zaterdagavond nog werk in België, was dus het grootste deel van de zaterdag en zondag afwezig op het event.
> 
> materiaallijstje, voor wat ik me nog herinner:
> 
> geluid
> ...



Das echt flinkt gedowngrade in vergelijking tot voorgaande jaren....

----------


## btvmaarten

Voor gaande jaren stond/hing er EV, het was na 9 jaar voor ons onmogelijk om dit jaar het te kunnen doen met de concurerende prijzen die op dit moment door ''Collega's'' worden gebruikt om klussen te kunnen pakken zoals Free-festival.

Na intern overleg kiezen wij ervoor om niet mee te doen met deze ''oorlog'' er is gelukkig genoeg werk! maar toch erg jammer had 10 jaar Free festival wel willen mee maken!! :Frown: 

Wij zijn nog even wezen kijken bij free festival en het ''zag'' er goed uit. :Big Grin:

----------


## Brulkikker

> Voor gaande jaren stond/hing er EV, het was na 9 jaar voor ons onmogelijk om dit jaar het te kunnen doen met de concurerende prijzen die op dit moment door ''Collega's'' worden gebruikt om klussen te kunnen pakken zoals Free-festival.
> 
> Na intern overleg kiezen wij ervoor om niet mee te doen met deze ''oorlog'' er is gelukkig genoeg werk! maar toch erg jammer had 10 jaar Free festival wel willen mee maken!!
> 
> Wij zijn nog even wezen kijken bij free festival en het ''zag'' er goed uit.



O ja? Echt? Zonde!

----------


## btvmaarten

Ja echt zonde, Wij hadden er zoals elk ons er echt op verheugt vooral als je terug kijkt naar het eerste jaar op een vrachtwagen met een EV MT 1 of 2 set wat voor die tijd echt de bom was en er zo'n dik geluid uit kwam! dat was het begin! nooit gedacht dat het zo groot zou groeien en uiteindelijk 2 dagen 2 grote tenten een buiten stage en 30.000 man die komen stampen op muziek!

ahja, leven gat door het werk ook en laten we hopen dat we ooit weer zoiets mogen doen! dat zou ik echt vet vinden. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## btvmaarten

Afgelopen weekend was er weer Free Festival, wij waren weer van de Partij dit jaar, door ons zelf te blijven is de opdrachtgever weer bij ons terug gekomen. foto's staan op de site van Art of Dance. 

totaal Materialen lijstje:

8 x EV XF, (2 tenten, 4 x per tent)
6 x EV CN, ( 4 grote tent, 2 in kleine tent)
12 X EV XLD, 6 hang per kant. ( buiten Area)
36 x EV X-Sub. (12 per tent, in het midden als cluster)
6 x EV Rx 212 op monitor.( 1 x gemeten 120 DBa op monitor DJ was Doof en anders nu wel.)
sooitje EV P3000 versterkers, en nog wat andere type.

Licht,
12 x Mac 250 Wash
12 x Mac 250 Entour
12 x Pixelbarren
12 x Sunstrips
6 x Strobe
8 xProfielspots op het front 

ik zal nog wel wat vergeten zijn maar het was een goed weekend en fijn om weer terug te zijn op het Free Festival!

----------


## Rieske

> ...door ons zelf te blijven is de opdrachtgever weer bij ons terug gekomen.



Bravo !; dat is zoals het hoort.  En lekker puh voor de marktverziekers !  :Smile:

----------


## Hans van Demen

Top !  Zo zie je maar weer, niet meegaan in de prijsval. Is soms zuur, maar mijn spullen blijven lekker thuis staan als ze er niet voor willen betalen.
Ik lees ook regelmatig; we doen die en die klus en er is zoveel budget voor ???

Klant krijgt van mij een prijsopgave, en dan moet hij kijken of het in zijn budget past. Ik ga geen klussen uitkleden die gebaseerd worden op een budget.

Je ziet het, die klant komt vanzelf bij je terug, kwaliteit en goodwil overwint, en geen prijs of budget spullen.

----------

